# Do pigeons get territorial?



## Piggythepigeon (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, I have an adorable fluffy little pigeon named Piggy. We made a nest for her by the computer, one of her favorite spots. The nest is just a towel, but she LOVES it. She has no problem with me over there, but when a family member wearing a shirt the same color as her feathers came over there, she stood up and started to peck at her hands.

My question is, did dear little Piggy think that my family member was an invading bird and fought for her territory? This is the first time she's done it, and it was rather cute, I must say.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sure your Piggy isn't thinking it was another bird. I have a shelf for my Scooter right behind my computer chair. She is used to me being there. She loves me...............but let someone else sit there, especially someone she doesn't know, and she lets them have it. She knows I belong there, and anyone else, well that's just too close to her shelf. Yes, they are very territorial.


----------

